# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  فك قفل ال FRP لجهاز سامسونغ J200H

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم في البدء نختار FRP LOCK NEW SECURITY ثم نختار الموديل J200H ونحول الجهاز لوضعية DOWNLOAD MODE         سيعمل الجهاز نربطه على ال WIFI ونقبل شروط الاتفاقية ونخول الكومبيوتر لدخول الموبايل  الف مبرووك تم الحل

----------


## mohamed73

_تسلم اخي_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا لك ياهندسة

----------

